# Fleaching Tools.



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

what kind if fleaching tool do you guys use. I'm going to be buying me one and I just want a good one.Is it best to get one that does straight vanes or one that you can have the vane turn to the right or left. Any info would be great guys thanks. I'm looking forward to having fun doing my Owen vanes now.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Dustin, 
I have used a bitzenburger and it seems like that is the popular choice. They are quality and worth the extra couple of bucks. They allow you to turn your vanes to either the right or left. Then you can get different vices for either a straight or a helical vane.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

where can you pick them up and about how much do they run ?Thanks


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I use a six-position JoJan. It works good for anything from wood to carbon. I put teflon tape over the clamps so the glue doesn't stick to the clamps. Just a tip.


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

I agree with IWAB, the Bitzenberger is a fine fletching tool. You can buy one from most archery shops or at Cabela's. Make sure that you buy a good quality glue and don't use too much, as a little does a good job of securing the vane.


----------



## fletchinjig (Jun 12, 2009)

I have the Jo-Jan single fletching tool. I chose this because I don't usually fletch a large quantity of arrows. Its about half the price of a bitz and in my opinion work just as well, and I still can do a dozen arrows in about 30 mins. I purchased the right helical clamp because I shoot fixed blades and I think a helical fletch is a necessity. It doesn't matter right or left just as long as all of them are the same obviously. I think i paid 40 bucks for mine.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

I use an Arizona myself..............I am able to put all three fletchings on at once........good tip on the amount of glue!


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

I like the Arizona to take along on hunting trips for quick repairs. It also is a good fast way to fletch arrows if you are in a hurry. All the fletching jigs mentioned here should be available at your Pro shop or any major outdoor chain.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

I too use the Arizona, the only problem I have had with it is when I am fletching with Quick Spins. It doesn't work well with the little fins.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks guys I will check them all out.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I've used and owned every one there is. Jo-Jan, (garbage) Bitzenburger, Arizona, etc. The Bitz is a good tool but a little pricey and limited on adjustment range and arrow size acceptance. The best tool Ive ever used bar none is the BPE Pro Fletcher. Wide range of adjustment, right, left or straight clamps, very versatile, and fits ANY size arrow shaft perfectly. But don't listen to me, I only know how to make crappy wood arrows that don't kill, and I've only been at it for 40 years... 8)

http://www.3riversarchery.com/Arrow+Bui ... oduct.html


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I've used and owned every one there is. Jo-Jan, (garbage) Bitzenburger, Arizona, etc. The Bitz is a good tool but a little pricey and limited on adjustment range and arrow size acceptance. The best tool Ive ever used bar none is the BPE Pro Fletcher. Wide range of adjustment, right, left or straight clamps, very versatile, and fits ANY size arrow shaft perfectly. But don't listen to me, I only know how to make crappy wood arrows that don't kill, and I've only been at it for 40 years... 8)
> 
> http://www.3riversarchery.com/Arrow+Bui ... oduct.html[/quote
> ]
> ...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Dustin, It doesn't matter if your arrow spins left or right. Your groups will only improve if your set-up is tuned perfectly and you're a good shot. I do recommend using a clamp with some helical on it though. Using straight clamps to fletch your arrows, especially ones used for hunting is in my mind retarded. But, if you choose to go with little girl vanes, and put them on with a straight clamp, I've got the perfect broadhead for you to shoot with that arrow. :wink:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Dustin, It doesn't matter if your arrow spins left or right. Your groups will only improve if your set-up is tuned perfectly and you're a good shot. I do recommend using a clamp with some helical on it though. Using straight clamps to fletch your arrows, especially ones used for hunting is in my mind retarded. But, if you choose to go with little girl vanes, and put them on with a straight clamp, I've got the perfect broadhead for you to shoot with that arrow. :wink:


Im going to be buying some new arrows and hopefully a drop away rest. So Im thinking of putting my vanes going to the right on the new ones and see how they work. It all going to be a learning time for me.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Dustin, It doesn't matter if your arrow spins left or right. Your groups will only improve if your set-up is tuned perfectly and you're a good shot. I do recommend using a clamp with some helical on it though. Using straight clamps to fletch your arrows, especially ones used for hunting is in my mind retarded. But, if you choose to go with little girl vanes, and put them on with a straight clamp, I've got the perfect broadhead for you to shoot with that arrow. :wink:


I shoot the "little girl" veins and he is right on the broadhead that flies true with them. If one shoots a fixed blade, they had better put BIG veins on.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I shoot little girl vanes, I use the Blitz and AAE gel glue...make sure you clean all the shafts before applying the glue...also use a right Helical for right-handed and left for left-handed. I can use my arrows with most broadheads, but I have been shown the light and use the "right" broadhead now.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Dustin,

Tex gave you some great info. I have a 6 arrow Jo Jan that puts out very good arrows. The BPE fletcher is a great one too. I would suggest you look at your current arrows as to which helical they have. Most people shoot right helical. It really does not matter which you do but they must all be the SAME! I would suggest right because if you ever get a set of arrows already fletched most will be right helical. Good luck and if you need help getting started, let me know. I can give ya hand.

Chad


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

silentstalker said:


> Dustin,
> 
> Tex gave you some great info. I have a 6 arrow Jo Jan that puts out very good arrows. The BPE fletcher is a great one too. I would suggest you look at your current arrows as to which helical they have. Most people shoot right helical. It really does not matter which you do but they must all be the SAME! I would suggest right because if you ever get a set of arrows already fletched most will be right helical. Good luck and if you need help getting started, let me know. I can give ya hand.
> 
> Chad


Chad thanks. I think I seen the one tex has at sportsman warehouse and I think I might go pick it up this friday after a morning goose hunt.I have had other people do my arrows and they are straight. I'm going to be buying another doz arrows this summer and im going to fletch them to the right and sight my bow in with them and hunt with them and then I will change my arrows that I have not to the right as well.thanks for the help guys.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

No sweat man! Good luck on the goose hunt too!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Guessing you probably went and picked it up today so this is probably late.... but I fletched my FMJ's with a Bitzenburger last summer, used Blazers (little girl vanes), and didn't really monitor how messy I was with the glue, other than trying to be a little careful so I didn't get it all over the place. It was my very first time, so I certainly wasn't some pro. As little amount of excess glue as there actually is... unless you just totally glob it on there, its not going to make that big of a difference. The guys I work with (who are constantly fletching their own arrows) also put a spot of glue at the front and back of the vanes to kinda prolong the life of the vane to keep it from being peeled up as they bury into targets. When I did mine, they came out great and the vanes stuck fantastically, never had an issue and just barely stripped them off after 6 months.... it was harder to get them and the wraps off the arrow than it was to put them on!! Mine were just straight fletch and I shot them with a fixed blade broadhead (3 blades) and never had any plane issues. The Axis I shot before were factory fletched (notorious for very little glue) and I had all sorts of issues with those until I stripped them and had somebody refletch them for me. Perhaps I just got lucky.... God bless you in your search. :wink:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Guessing you probably went and picked it up today so this is probably late.... but I fletched my FMJ's with a Bitzenburger last summer, used Blazers (little girl vanes), and didn't really monitor how messy I was with the glue, other than trying to be a little careful so I didn't get it all over the place. It was my very first time, so I certainly wasn't some pro. As little amount of excess glue as there actually is... unless you just totally glob it on there, its not going to make that big of a difference. The guys I work with (who are constantly fletching their own arrows) also put a spot of glue at the front and back of the vanes to kinda prolong the life of the vane to keep it from being peeled up as they bury into targets. When I did mine, they came out great and the vanes stuck fantastically, never had an issue and just barely stripped them off after 6 months.... it was harder to get them and the wraps off the arrow than it was to put them on!! Mine were just straight fletch and I shot them with a fixed blade broadhead (3 blades) and never had any plane issues. The Axis I shot before were factory fletched (notorious for very little glue) and I had all sorts of issues with those until I stripped them and had somebody refletch them for me. Perhaps I just got lucky.... God bless you in your search. :wink:


I ahve not picked one up yet. still ave not made my mine up yet. Talking to Darin and the guys at wild arrows shop about them. IT down to the two of them right now witch one I get.I know I will be fletching them to the right.I wont never buy my arrows again with vanes on them. that why I'm wanting to do them my self. GOD BLESS YOU TO RILEY. :lol:


----------

